# Time for the archery hunt to be "By Region"



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Watching so many people come up where I have been hunting on the archery hunt is getting old. People bringing other people in to shoot deer in one spot. Its time for the DWR to treat the bow hunt just like all the other hunts and seperate it into regions, and maby its time to even go a step further and seperate the regions into halves. The "Statewide" bow hunt has no real control of where the main congestion of people will be and after the last 3 years of hunting with a bow it has became apparent (at least where I am) that there are just to many people in one spot. I could drive down a road and see a two point with horns just past his ears being stocked by 2-3 hunters from all sides. I just feel there needs to be a limiting factor of how many tags are being given out for a specific area and relieve the congestion a little bit.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

WRONG again! Look at the numerous other threads that discuss this in detail! it is unfortunate that you are stuck with a chivy; otherwise you could go up higher or on dirt roads and get out of the places where everyone goes :roll:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> WRONG again! Look at the numerous other threads that discuss this in detail! *it is unfortunate that you are stuck with a chivy*; otherwise you could go up higher or on dirt roads and get out of the places where everyone goes :roll:


 -BaHa!-


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> WRONG again! Look at the numerous other threads that discuss this in detail! it is unfortunate that you are stuck with a chivy; otherwise you could go up higher or on dirt roads and get out of the places where everyone goes :roll:


Boy you get my blood a boiling every time.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> *I could drive down a road *and see a two point with horns just past his ears being stocked by 2-3 hunters from all sides. I just feel there needs to be a limiting factor of how many tags are being given out for a specific area and *relieve the congestion a little bit.*


Herein lies the problem..... the people, well, the majority of them, are on the roads. I've talked to guys I work with that have hunted the south for a long time. One of them even told me, you know... this overcrowding thing is a just a result of what people see most, folks riding around on wheelers or in trucks looking for deer. If they'd get a mile or so off any of the roads, they wouldn't see anyone else. This particular guy told me that he hikes in about a mile off the road, has killed several deer and doesn't see anyone else, at all, on his whole hunt. Where we were at on the front, we saw several folks... but everyone was good about giving a little space and we all had room to hunt. No wheelers or trucks so it was pretty nice in spite of the numbers of folks we saw.


----------



## havnfun (Dec 3, 2007)

This is my first year with a bow. After the first weekend I am very pleased with the hunter to deer ratio. There was plenty of country for everyone to hunt. My vote is to leave things just the way they are.


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

> Where we were at on the front, we saw several folks... but everyone was good about giving a little space and we all had room to hunt.


There is a reason for that. People that hike the front are a special bread. Something is not wired right. becuse of that when us front hunters see other front hunters we know it is better to stay away from them. They know that they are as screwed up as they are for hiking into that stuff.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

We didn't see that many hunter all weekend. we maybe seen 3 hunters all weekend. it was nice didnt have any one messing anything up for us.leave it alone. get off the road a mile or half and you will be fine.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

If it's too crowded on the roads you hunt you need to find different roads. :?


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> If it's too crowded on the roads you hunt you need to find different roads. :?


My beloved circle was a madhouse with trucks abusing the 50" or less on trails, bikes all over and more,eventually I decided to hike into another area without a road running through it and became a little less frustrated.


dkhntrdstn said:


> We didn't see that many hunter all weekend. we maybe seen 3 hunters all weekend. it was nice didnt have any one messing anything up for us.leave it alone. get off the road a mile or half and you will be fine.


Ya well I can bet I seen over 100 hunters on one mountain that is not all that big.


havnfun said:


> This is my first year with a bow. After the first weekend I am very pleased with the hunter to deer ratio. There was plenty of country for everyone to hunt. My vote is to leave things just the way they are.


Thats cause they were all near me. Thats the problem with the statewide thing, some places will have very few and others will have just way to many, time to spread things out. Bow hunters do not have any more of a challange than the other two hunts. The deer are dumber and are easier to get close to theres no reason to make the bow hunt state wide.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

----------------> :roll:


----------



## muley_crazy (Sep 7, 2007)

O-|-O O-|-O O-|-O O-|-O O|* O|* O|*


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

*(u)*


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

I saw more species of big game animals then I saw hunters this weekend. Bad bad bad bad bad idea one eye. You want less people to hunt in "YOUR" area by making it harder to get a tag there? What does that do to _your_ chances of getting a tag for that area?

Let me put it to you this way 1i. It is easier to put on a pair of slippers then to carpet the whole world.

And on that note, will people quit trying to take away opportunity from me because they don't like the way things are working out for them. I am going to peacefully stalk deer all over the state for a freaking month out of the year with a bow in my hand while talking to my hunting buddies with a walkie talkie in my ear.

Thank you,

Idiot with a bow and a talk about with a statewide archery tag.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> I saw more species of big game animals then I saw hunters this weekend. Bad bad bad bad bad idea one eye. You want less people to hunt in "YOUR" area by making it harder to get a tag there? What does that do to _your_ chances of getting a tag for that area?
> 
> Let me put it to you this way 1i. It is easier to put on a pair of slippers then to carpet the whole world.
> 
> ...


With your hand made bow and hand made walkie talkies? I'm just sayin'. :wink:


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

What, people don't buy that stuff do they? That should be illegal!


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> I saw more species of big game animals then I saw hunters this weekend. Bad bad bad bad bad idea one eye. You want less people to hunt in "YOUR" area by making it harder to get a tag there? What does that do to _your_ chances of getting a tag for that area?
> 
> Let me put it to you this way 1i. It is easier to put on a pair of slippers then to carpet the whole world.
> 
> ...


Big deal if it lessens my chances I don't need to hunt every year. As long as there is a little venison in the freezer and a lot of deer left on the mountain (which won't be with all the bow hunters in one place) I don't need to take more deer than I need. I love to hunt deer but it becomes less enjoyable when old hunting havens aren't havens any more because of overcrowding of hunters. I hunt the archery hunt to, and I say shorten it and separate it into regions.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

And to add to that I want to finally see a actual big 4-point buck walk out of the trees in my life again, but that won't happen when everyone's getting rid of the smaller bucks that won't ever become one after they are shot.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

> I hunt the archery hunt to, and I say shorten it and separate it into regions.


no


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

#1deer

Don’t take this too harsh but the hunt is a month long. Why don’t you adjust your hunting tactics instead of screwing with everyone else’s?

“You said you can’t drive down a road with out seeing 500 other people.” 

I say get off the road.

“You think opening morning was too crowded.”

I say avoid opening weekend and hunt Monday thru Friday. Most of the hunters will be hunting on Saturday and Sunday so just avoid them. That’s what I do.

Unless you can evolve you’re hunting tactics to use other hunters to your advantage. Stay away from other hunters.

If your hunting area sucks go elsewhere to hunt.

Also don’t screw your hunting by restricting your hunting. Take every opportunity you have and go out and earn your trophy’s one at a time.

I personally love competition. I like talking to people on the hill. I like meeting new hunting friends. I also like it when a fellow hunter helps pack out your game. I say good luck fellow bowhunters, Hunt hard and hunt often.

All three of the biggest deer I have killed I owe to someone else’s miss fortune. With out them screwing up I wouldn’t have take them. So thanks where ever you are.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

> So thanks where ever you are.


you're welcome.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> > I hunt the archery hunt to, and I say shorten it and separate it into regions.
> 
> 
> no


+1

So are you saying you road hunt and that why your seeing so many people. Park your truck or atv and hike and you wont see that many people if any. good luck the rest of the season.*LEAVE IT THE WAY IT IS.*


----------



## billybass23 (Sep 11, 2007)

Leave the Archery hunt at least a month long and state wide! Who ever said it's as easy for bow hunters as it is for the ones with rifles is out of their mind. The animals are dumber? Not that dumb. Why restrict others as well as your own hunting because your not willing to leave the old traditional area and find a better spot with less people. Trust me they're out there for the taking! Put on your boots and look, trust me your'll see less people and more deer! Give it a try.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

I hunted the southern region once again this year (21st year in a row same spot) and I did notice an increase of people this year I think was due to the elk date being changed. Instead of seeing one or two hunters out hiking around opening weekend I saw a total or four. Still not a big deal. I noticed a big increase in the road traffic, the number of ATV's probley doubled, as I make it a point to get back in a roadless area or getr away from the roads I can leave most the other hunters behind. I still beleive there is no problem with statewide archery. If you want to see less hunters make an effort to get away from the roads where I have decided 75% of the other hunters stay.

Mark


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

1I,

It has already been determined that the Statewide hunt does not cause an influx of hunters into a specific region, hunters are already dispersed evenly across all five regions. So changing the reg won't necessarily change the number of hunters in a region, it will just reduce opportunity and an incentive to hunt with a primitive weapon. I have heard this same whining from those in the Southern region. I hunt Southern nearly every year, more out of tradition than anything, and have seen a few more hunters over the last five or six years, but nothing to cry about. Look at it this way, even if half of all archery tag holders and half of all DH archers (greatly overexagerated number) decided to hunt one region, it would still be less than the number of rifle tags given for that region. Think about it.

And regarding wanting to see a 4 point walking out of the trees again, I highly doubt that people harvesting a few dinks limits your opportunity at larger deer. That just means there are less hunters to compete with. There are those that hunt to put a head on the wall and those who hunt for meat. Anyone would be happy to see large bucks, but only those who put forth EFFORT in finding them consistently do. I will be happy admit that I see large bucks every year from the road and I am not even really trying, I just happen to spot them during transit to where I am going to start my hike. I usually hunt Central, Southern, and Northeastern every year for different species and I see nice bucks in every region I go. Sorry man, I have a hard time believing statewide archery or harvest of some yearling bucks creates overcrowding and poor quality.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Let's look at a few FACTS.

1)Archers kill 3000 bucks STATEWIDE, rifle hunters kill 30,000 bucks statewide. That comes out to 4000 to 8000 bucks per REGION killed by rifle hunters. So, rifle hunters kill MORE bucks in each region than archers do STATEWIDE. How does that equate to archers being the 'cause' of a perceived lack of big bucks in 'your' area?

2)There have been some very good studies/surveys done that show archers are evenly dispersed among the five regions. Dedicated hunters can/may 'overload' a region, and that is being looked at by the deer committee.

3)There ARE big bucks in ALL five regions, they just don't spend much time standing next to the roads! If 'your' area is crowded, adjust when/where/why you hunt. Be careful what you ask for, if archers are forced to pick a region, your odds of drawing a tag go down, and some cement dweller will be hunting 'your' area while you are sitting at home eating sour apples.

There is no biological reason to LIMIT archers to a region, and since even with a longer season they have MUCH LOWER success rates there is no reason to shorten the season. In fact, we need MORE tags given to archers and FEWER to rifle hunters. That would help BOTH quality and opportunity for ALL deer hunters in Utah.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Well said pro


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> There is no biological reason to LIMIT archers to a region, and since even with a longer season they have MUCH LOWER success rates there is no reason to shorten the season. In fact, we need MORE tags given to archers and FEWER to rifle hunters. That would help BOTH quality and opportunity for ALL deer hunters in Utah.


sure the "quality" would no doubt go up along with the quanity given the weather but there are folks out there that plain just dont want to hunt with a string and stick(anymore). let alone be forced to...we all went through that years ago when we were forced to pick one season. so with that tell me how do you go about giving more opportunity to all by referring more tags to a specific group?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> Well said pro


+1


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> Well said pro


+1 for a specific group...


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> swbuckmaster said:
> 
> 
> > Well said pro
> ...


+1 for a specific group...


----------



## muley_crazy (Sep 7, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> Well said pro


+1


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Longgun said:


> sure the "quality" would no doubt go up along with the quanity given the weather but there are folks out there that plain just dont want to hunt with a string and stick(anymore). let alone be forced to...we all went through that years ago when we were forced to pick one season. so with that tell me how do you go about giving more opportunity to all by referring more tags to a specific group?


The OTC archery tags sold out in less than a week, the Northern RIFLE tags took almost a month. You tell me which one had a higher demand. If you make the archery season more attractive, such as with longer seasons and the ability to hunt statewide and the ability to obtain a tag more often, and MORE people will/are switch to archery on their own. As more people migrate to archery/muzzy, the odds (opportunities) go up for the remaining die hard rifle hunters. The deer win, the hunters win, the DWR wins as they keep/increase revenue in the process.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Wouldn't a shortened season also increase pressure in every area? Wouldn't it also be smart for me not to participate in this thread and have it bother me to the point where I tell my non hunting co workers about it during the day? Would it just be ok for me to assume that people will quit proposing asinine ideas that limit my hunting opportunity? And shouldn't I realize that these folks have very little influence and ability to put these unfounded policies into act? 

Answer all of my questions....


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Yes to ALL of your questions! 8)


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Idiot, I hope you find what you are looking for. Maybe try the dali llama.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Even better so....... I think that you should only get to hunt in the County you reside in!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> And to add to that I want to finally see a actual big 4-point buck walk out of the trees in my life again, but that won't happen when everyone's getting rid of the smaller bucks that won't ever become one after they are shot.


I saw 8 4-points and not one hunter opening weekend... 2 of which were big. Sounds like you just need to find a new place


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

You could be seeing more people to isbecause gas price. they might stay close to home.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

1-I wrote: "Bow hunters do not have any more of a challange than the other two hunts."

You're just kidding, right? Or maybe you wrote that because your blood was boiling.

However, if you really believe that, then you need a few reminders.

I can count at least 15 bow hunting challenges that don't plague rifle hunters much, if at all, (Muzzy hunters have about 5.) and I've probably missed some. I won't go into detail 'cause you should be able to figure most of them out yourself.
1- Distance (30 yds vs 300 yds)
2- Position of animal (broadside or quartering away only)
3- Alertness of animal (jumping the string)
4- Shooting position of hunter (standing, kneeling, sitting, no 
prone)
5- Location of hunter (Obstacles/vegetation above, below, behind 
as well as in front)
6- Wind and odor control (because of #1)
7- Time of day/Light (sight vs 9xscope)
8- Shooting rest (freehand vs tree, log, rock, sticks, bipod)
9- Strength/conditioning of hunter (60# draw vs trigger finger)
10- Speed/trajectory of projectile (270 fps arched vs 2700 fps flat)
11- Holding a loaded weapon waiting for the right shot to develop (full drawn bow held freehand at arm's length vs rifle resting on
a log/bipod)
12- Second shots
13- Running shots
14- Weapon set up and maintenance
15- Practice and conditioning
oh, and
16- Moving/stalking quickly and quietly, especially through thicker 
vegetation
17- Getting into shooting position without being detected

I can't tell you how many animals I could have taken with a gun that I couldn't take with a bow. (3 so far this year)

To put it another way; If a gun hunter sees a trophy on the other side of a 100 yd meadow, his hunt is usually over. But a bowhunter's hunt just started.

With those challenges it's a wonder we take as many animals as we do during archery season. But the facts are, it simply takes longer for the right conditions to present themselves to an archer even if we work hard at it.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not complaining and certainly not bragging. I love all kinds of hunting, but I prefer bowhunting big game for weather, scenery, quietness, but also because it's statewide and 4 weeks long. Take those away and I'm afraid we'd lose quite a few bowhunters who simply don't have the time or places to allow those ideal shooting conditions to develop. 

Keep things as they are!


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

If i was to tell you where i hunt, the first thing out of your mouth would be there is a ton of hunters there. Well there is quite a few hunters there, but I get exactly 1 mile off the road (thanks google earth) and I have seen 1 hunter in four years hunting there. Give you a heads up, a huge portion of Utah hunters are extremly lazy and just road hunt. GET OFF THE ROADS!


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

First I'll reply to "elkfromabove"

1-Most bows are capable of shooting up to 50-60 yds, I can take a 50 yd. shot and feel comfortable with my bow, and during the bow hunt I can get closer than 30 yards to countless 4 points.
2-Your telling me there is a difference in how the deer stand to get shot during the bow hunt?
3-About alertness, deer are more alert after a month of being chased by bow hunters than 10 months after not being chased by hunters. The hunts are set up right 1st: Bow animals aren't as worried and scarce, 2: Muzzleoader, deer begin to stay further away and the hunter needs more range, 3: Rifle, deer have already been chased by bows and guns and stay even further away.
4-Shooting positions aren't any different sorry, I've hunted with bows, muzz, and rifles, its really not a lot of different positions, and even if it is, big deal.
5-Not sure how to reply, I don't know exactly what you mean.
6-Wow, when I bow hunt it sure dosen't take long to spray on a little.
7-Your not shooting as far you don't need a magnified site.
8-I wiggle more with a gun than a bow. 
9-If you can't pull your bow back you shouldn't be hunting with it.
10-Ya, theres a speed difference in the projectile.
11-Don't draw until its time
12-Make your first shot count as of any weapon
13-I've taken and killed deer running with a bow, it is harder to judge and hit where you want but once you've learned what happens when there running and you shoot with a bow, you begin to learn.
14-Muzzy needs the most maintenance.
15-Agreed
16-Agreed
17-Agreed



dkhntrdstn said:


> You could be seeing more people to isbecause gas price. they might stay close to home.


A lot of the people I talked to weren't from home and were staying a while.

Everyone telling me to find a new place or a place off the road or whatever I have this to say:
*I walked at least 3-4 miles off any trail the opening weekend and I admit I didn't see hunters but I didn't see many deer either.
*Ya you'll usually find me in the same places. I decided on chasing a 3-point buck where old 1-I used to roam abut by the time I got down there in an area of about a total of a mile wide by a mile long had at least 5 4-wheelers, 2 trucks (that shouldn't have been on those trails) all driving and sitting in there pretty vehicles "road hunting" long story short there were 4 2 points taken in that small area and still more that those people wanted. The 3 is still alive I got one 50 yd. shot at him but missed. The problem with your theories is the deer were where the roads were, I had scouted places on and off the trails and only found a certain number of respectable bucks that I was willing to shoot (most not far enough from the roads someone couldn't see). Anyway I would just like a few smaller bucks to not get slaughtered because they just didn't know yet and thats all that was happening where I was.

PS. The forest service closing down a few of the trails where I am at would ease this away from me very quickly. I would be happy with the bow hunt and all the hunts if there was just a few more good places that could be tucked away without any automobile or OHV trails going through them. I am not a fan of road hunters but as long as they can they will and its none of my buissness to complain about them when there not doing anything wrong.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

inbowrange PM me where you hunt and I'll let you know.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> First I'll reply to "elkfromabove"
> 
> 1-Most bows are capable of shooting up to 50-60 yds, I can take a 50 yd. shot and feel comfortable with my bow, and during the bow hunt I can get closer than 30 yards to countless 4 points.
> Re: But your bow won't shoot 300 yds, or even 100 yds. And you don't have to get closer than 50 yds during the rifle season.
> ...


I can see your frustration, but it appears to be from road hunters, 4 wheelers, open USFS roads and trails and/or ATV law breakers, and I'm afraid a Region by Region Archery hunt won't change any of that. I don't see any other way out accept to change locations. 
Check a DeLorme Atlas or topo maps for other options. There's gotta be some place near there without roads or ATV trails.

Oh, and I'm really sorry you missed that buck with your "comfortable" 50 yard shot, but you'll have to admit stuff happens to archers that doesn't happen to rifle hunters. Remember, you've got plenty of season and areas left. You'll connect!! Keep us posted!


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

I vote 1eye makes this thred into a Poll! :wink:


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

You know what elkfromabove you nailed it right on the head. I am not upset with archers who care to do no more than road hunt(which I'm not saying I don't do any) and go on closed trails they shouldn't be on. I can walk into an area and it could take me about a 45 minute walk and when I get there an ATV is sitting there where it shouldn't be on a closed trail. Apologies to true hunters who don't sit on there ATV or ride around in a truck all day with there arrows sticking in the air(also illegal). I do some road hunting but I try to get off the beaten trail and yet I still run into people on ATV's. Don't get me wrong I'll never be an anti-ATV person I love my ATV and it makes things a lot easier during the seasons but there will always be people who have to go off trail or on closed trails that piss me off.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm hoping all you guys will be at the November RAC. Your support will be needed.

This issue came up a couple years ago despite the belief of many bowhunters that it would not. It came to a vote of the Wildlife Board and the statewide hunt survived by a single vote.

According to the USFS, two units got pounded on this year's bowhunt opener to such an extent that they had to call an emergency meeting of their personnel in order to address the overcrowding. USFS is quick to acknowledge that the overcrowding was not entirely due to bowhunters.

Opponents of the statewide hunt want to revisit the issue. Data from the DWR that disproves theories of overcrowding in the southern region where the strongest opposition originates is no longer valid since we do not know how the new elk opener effected bowhunter choices of where to hunt.

It's been suggested that bowhunters concede to a compromise, that being to apply to hunt a single region for the first 2 weeks of the hunt and then hunt statewide after that. It's also been suggested that if we don't accept this compromise or something similar, we risk losing the statewide hunt entirely.

I can't say for a fact that this will come up at the November RACs. But I can't say for a fact that there'll be snow this winter, either.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

If you are seeing atv's on closed roads take a pic and get there lin number off there bike and turn them in and same with them riding with a arrow nocked. It sound s like to me you are just Bitching about it and not doing anything about it. You even can talk to the hunters and say hey do you know this is closed to atv's. let them know maybe they dont and no im not sticking up for them. I have talked to people and told them they can't have there bike here and it a big fine and they said ok thanks we will get them out of here and they do. Yes I do owen soem atv's and I love them.So next time talk to them let them know or start doing something about it. Intell then stop your bitching if your not going to do anything.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> If you are seeing atv's on closed roads take a pic and get there lin number off there bike and turn them in and same with them riding with a arrow nocked. It sound s like to me you are just Bitching about it and not doing anything about it. You even can talk to the hunters and say hey do you know this is closed to atv's. let them know maybe they dont and no im not sticking up for them. I have talked to people and told them they can't have there bike here and it a big fine and they said ok thanks we will get them out of here and they do. Yes I do owen soem atv's and I love them.So next time talk to them let them know or start doing something about it. Intell then stop your bitching if your not going to do anything.


Dustin, A pair of ***** is cheaper, weighs less than a camera and can remove 4 valve stems in less than 60 seconds. But then again, wire harnesses take less time than that. I'm also partial to donating some elk estrus on stray 4 wheelers from time to time. They've got to be herded back to open trails somehow.

So if you are out in the wild and happen upon a stray ATV, do the owner a favor and coerce it back to it's home. Sometimes, if your fortunate enough, that may even be at the bottom of the canyon you are staring at. Just bring the marshmallows.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > If you are seeing atv's on closed roads take a pic and get there lin number off there bike and turn them in and same with them riding with a arrow nocked. It sound s like to me you are just Bitching about it and not doing anything about it. You even can talk to the hunters and say hey do you know this is closed to atv's. let them know maybe they dont and no im not sticking up for them. I have talked to people and told them they can't have there bike here and it a big fine and they said ok thanks we will get them out of here and they do. Yes I do owen soem atv's and I love them.So next time talk to them let them know or start doing something about it. Intell then stop your bitching if your not going to do anything.
> ...


Do what you got to do. If it make you feel better spraying it down with some elk estrus or even skunk spray then go for it. I just might have to buy some skunk spray and start doing that. Then I will know who they are the next time I see them driving down the road with there nose plugd. :lol: :lol: .You are bring the evil out of me know tree thanks. :lol:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Even better. We have a bunch of tree stands set up next to our property, like 200 yards from houses in city limits. We sprayed all of the trees and stands down with coyote and cougar urine, like 12 bottles. Good luck to those guys! :mrgreen:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Even better. We have a bunch of tree stands set up next to our property, like 200 yards from houses in city limits. We sprayed all of the trees and stands down with coyote and cougar urine, like 12 bottles. Good luck to those guys! :mrgreen:


That is Awesome! Although your vandalism suggestion is not appropriate IMHO; I know that you will say that you are kidding, but that is not cool on any level. Getting them busted would bring much more satisfaction than stooping to their level and breaking the law.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Even better. We have a bunch of tree stands set up next to our property, like 200 yards from houses in city limits. We sprayed all of the trees and stands down with coyote and cougar urine, like 12 bottles. Good luck to those guys! :mrgreen:


Now that Just worng three tree. :mrgreen:


----------

